# Webpage Photo Album/Slide Show/Picture Viewer



## LATrublMkr (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello all,

Does anyone know of a free or store bought program that will allow me to have a photo album or similar display of pictures on my website. I would like something that will allow visitors to scroll through images quickly without having to load a whole page of images and then selecting the image they would like to view and then clicking the back button to and so on....

I use frontpage but am also familiar with html.

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

LATrublMkr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a free or store bought program that will allow me to have a photo album or similar display of pictures on my website. I would like something that will allow visitors to scroll through images quickly without having to load a whole page of images and then selecting the image they would like to view and then clicking the back button to and so on....
> 
> ...



FP has a gallery template, IIRC.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Take a look at the following: 

Gallery
Coppermine

I prefer Gallery. There are a few others, but these are the only ones that I can remember right now. You'll need to have PHP support to use these. Just upload, configure slightly and you're set. It'll automatically create thumbnails and rotate for you (rotating can be manual or automatic if your digi cam supports this feature). This is, provided that your web host offers NetPBM or ImageMagick support.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I second Gallery. I've used 4images before but didn't care for it. If you can find a good host they should have it so you can install in through the backend controll panel. Atleast on most Linux servers have that if you have cpanel.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

danrak said:


> I second Gallery. I've used 4images before but didn't care for it. If you can find a good host they should have it so you can install in through the backend controll panel. Atleast on most Linux servers have that if you have cpanel.


Actually, that's part of Fantastico which is a 3rd party install tool. Not all CPanel hosts will have paid for Fantastico. But it is a very nice addon. There may be other similar solutions, but Fantastico is the one to use.


----------

